# building a subwoofer volume knob



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

i have a fairly basic home theater system but the sound is very clean except for the lowend so i tossed out the sub that came with the system and built a vented enclosure for a single down-firing 10 with a power supply and 12 volt amp built into the box it is now incredibly loud on the low end. But i want to incorporate a volume knob for the speaker the interrupts the speaker wire and allows me to adjust volume something like a rheostat possibly but i cant seem to find any info on this nor a rheostat that is rated for high wattage most are only 3 watts. Any ideas on what the easiest to do this is?


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

Keep Things simple is what i like to see.... Wait i have a car amp that runs off of a computers power supply in my living room which pushes like 25 amp. :3-rockon: 
Use a in wall volume controllike this one http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=207678163&listingid=21861466&dcaid=17902 it is rated at 75 watts check radio shack home depot may even have them


----------

